# Need a Benzing Electronic Clock/Timer.



## billyr70 (Jun 11, 2009)

Hi everyone,

Iam looking for a used Benzing m1, Attis, or Express (with antenna). I dont have a ton of Money as iam still buying lumber for my second loft..  

Thanks, Billy


----------



## JRNY (Nov 17, 2009)

BetaPigeon had one for sale if that helps. Thats hisforum name BetaPigeon


----------



## billyr70 (Jun 11, 2009)

Thank you... Will contact


----------



## Remarc Lofts (Nov 13, 2007)

There is a benzing express on ebay.
http://cgi.ebay.com/Benzing-Express-Racing-Pigeon-Clock-/200463871369?cmd=ViewItem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2eac93ed89


----------



## billyr70 (Jun 11, 2009)

Thanks everyone... Just got a deal on a M1..


----------

